# insurance based on usage gt-r



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all,

A few months ago I had insurance questions about insuring my gt-r

It is not possible to have a tailor made insurance as the car will not be used on Mo-Fri.

I need to make an appointment at Keith Michaels or anyone who can make an tailor made insurance.

I do not want to pay 10k+ as the car will only be used only on sat,sun and holidays.

At the moment the car is declared SORN because there is no insurance on mine and it's parked in a garage. 

Does anyone knows a company who can make tailor made insurances?

If this is a bump for my old thread please move it!.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck

Some insurers won't even cover me, and I'm old  with no adverse underwriting criteria.

I'm sure someone will take the Risk on, but I suspect only for big money.

Plus people keep binning 35's.......


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

binning? what do you mean by that?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

enshiu said:


> binning? what do you mean by that?


Think he means people crashing it.

Think the post code, your age, miles per year etc will be the main factors that affect the quote.....

I use mine for 2 hours a day...so say 10 hours a week. If you only use your on the weekend for 10 hours (ok maybe a bit less?) then its the same risk?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

going to keith michaels for it plus I have never binned a car (I drive like an old lady I think)

@shaun :How did you get your gt-r insured?


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you a student from foreign country or something? My advice is, if you cannot afford a GTR, move on, try something else.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

enshiu said:


> At the moment the car is declared SORN because there is no insurance on mine and it's parked in a garage.



you might want to get some storage insurance in the meantime

mook


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

donnynsc said:


> Are you a student from foreign country or something? My advice is, if you cannot afford a GTR, move on, try something else.



Yes we moved since last year here due parents business/job reasons.

We are staying here permanently.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

enshiu said:


> going to keith michaels for it plus I have never binned a car (I drive like an old lady I think)
> 
> @shaun :How did you get your gt-r insured?


I use mine "everyday" - mainly to and from work during the week. I got insured via Bell....was a little bit cheaper than Admiral etc although they are part of the same group.

What really took mine up was I selected protected no claims bonus and the post code.

I called Keith Michaels a few months ago about insurance for my S14 and mention about the GTR. They said come renewal give them a call and maybe they can do something with all the cars.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

renewal? 

you mean raising the insurance costs?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

enshiu said:


> renewal?
> 
> you mean raising the insurance costs?


Renewal as in when this years insurance expires/ends - give them a call and they might be able to insure all my cars for a "good" price etc


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Competition Car Insurance £925 for me, 7500 miles per annum with 5 inclusive track days. Car stored in alarmed garage, tracker required. I am an old git at 40 mind you!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I need a third party only insurance NOT comprehensive.

The problem is I moved since last year here and Before that I drove a RHD on the continent since I got my licence. I have a EEC licence and that is even a problem for insuring it.
I'm every year 6 weeks fully in the UK driving on your side of the road so what is the problem for insuring it?

Anyway If I get a third party for 5k on a tailor made insurance I am happy.
I am at the moment on a holiday car insurance and already pay 1,5k.


----------

